# RHB Bernina Express Train ready for service on the BRR



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I have had these in storage for most of the last year as I just didn't have the time to get them ready for service on the BRR (construction of Phase 3 wiped me out).

The locomotive is the LGB 28435 Bernina Express 100th Anniversary Engine. 
It is DCC equipped with directional lighting and panographs as well as full sound including Actual recordings from the Bernina Express Line. 
Other than setting up my DCC specs it was ready to go out of the box.

The cars are the KISS RHB Panorama cars, numbers A1292, A1293, B2502, B2503, B2505.
These cars are Beautiful ! They come with LED interior lighting, metal wheels, and the proper curved panoramic windows (unlike the LGB version which is just a repaint of their Glacier express cars)
The paint work and attention to detail on these cars is superb.

The only thing I didn't like about them was the distance between the cars, much to far apart for me.
I modded them using the Train-Li "s-kuplix" short couplers, they made a huge difference in the final appearance of the consist.
I will post a thread about them in product reviews.




The LGB 28435 Locomotive









Notice how the KISS panorama car's windows and roof are curved at the top





The KISS car lit up, the LEDs are not overpowering and have a nice warm white look to them.
The only thing I didn't like was that there was no on/off switch for the lights.



Here's a short Video of the train in action,

Ron


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a beautiful set, Ron.... 


Standing, starting and running sounds are great.









The Train-Li close couplers set them off nicely.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Makes me wish I hadn't sold off all my european stuff. Very nice.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks awesome Ron! I'm so glad to see another RhB fan posting here! 

I have some of the kuplix couplings but I haven't mounted them yet--glad they worked out well for you.

Keith


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Very Nice Keith!
I see you choose the modern version of the KISS cars. The pictures above are preKuplix Mod.

Here is a post S-Kuplix mod picture of the cars;




Installing the S-Kuplix couplers makes a big on their appearance.
I made a step by step post on modding and installing the S-Kuplix couplers on the KISS cars, check the product review section.

Ron


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ron, 
That does make a huge difference! You've motivated me to get mine done! 
Keith


----------

